
Hckrnews.com down? - sid-kap
Does anyone know why hckrnews is down? Will it be down permanently?
======
singularity2001
1\. yes 2. don't know, happened before (last week)

same functionality: go to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newest](https://news.ycombinator.com/newest) and
paste in console:

for(x of document.getElementsByClassName('score')){ if(x.innerText=="1 point"
|| x.innerText=="2 points"){ y=x.parentNode.parentNode;
y.previousSibling.remove(); y.remove() } }

~~~
16bytes
Care to elaborate on the first point?

------
16bytes
Hopefully it's not permanent. Hckrnews is my main interface for HN anymore.

Does anybody know if the source is out anywhere in case hckrnews.com doesn't
come back up?

------
sid-kap
It's back up

